# SMF May 2019 Challenge - Tiger Stripes



## dibbles (May 1, 2019)

Welcome to the May 2019 SMF Soap Challenge – Tiger Stripes!

If you choose to participate, you will be creating at least one soap featuring the Tiger Stripes technique.

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)

General Rules:

1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (conversation) to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's (conversations) when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome and may be posted in this thread.

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced).

The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts, where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

The Entry thread will open on *May 21, 2019* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)

After the closing date *May 28, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey and the winner announced on *May 31, 2019*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We would love to see anything you have produced.

Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The May 2019 SMF Challenge is the Tiger Stripes technique.

Rules for this month’s challenge:

Create a soap using the Tiger Stripes technique throughout the *entire* soap. Soaps with tiger stripes in only a portion of the soap will not qualify.

You must use at least two colors; one of the colors may be the natural, uncolored soap.

You can pour your tiger stripes down the center of the mold with the mold sitting flat, or you can pour your tiger stripes along one wall with the mold sitting flat or tilted.

You can use a hanger (or other tool) to create a swirl within your soap, but the stripes should still be clearly visible and the predominant feature.

This is a challenge best suited for CP soap, but if you can figure out a way to achieve it with HP or MP go for it!

Below are photos and links for examples, but a search on YouTube, Pinterest and Instagram will turn up many, many more. The first two pictures are of soaps with and without a hanger swirl, made with the mold sitting flat. The second set of pictures are of soap I started pouring at emulsion, thin lines were poured and the mold was sitting flat. The next picture shows the mold slightly tilted. This was poured at thin trace. The next pictures of the white, black and gold soap show the batter at the thickest trace I used, thicker lines were poured and the mold was tilted.

Have fun! I can’t wait to see what you create!


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1.


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2019)

Some links to videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9S3SPqts4k - and the cut video  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HdiSrApVdk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9RpGp9sYZ0

And as beautiful as these soaps are, they would not qualify for this challenge since the tiger stripes are only in part of the bar.

By Lovin Soap



By 1978 Soap


----------



## Primrose (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new

I'm pretty sure I'm a challenge addict. The moment we get the results of the last challenge, I'm looking on the board to see if we've got a new one hahahahaha


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!


----------



## Cellador (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect


----------



## earlene (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.


----------



## amd (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. In like Flynn -


----------



## earlene (May 1, 2019)

dibbles said:


>



And I was so proud of this two years ago!]






I went looking for because it looked so familiar when I saw the one you included in the first post, *dibbles.*  I even bragged about it in this thread.  Well, at least I'll get to see how much better I can do.  I hope!  I do know I poured too thin at the time I made that soap, which created the wispy bleedy lines.  But I never did get around to trying it again, so I am glad this challenge gives me that opportunity!


----------



## amd (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2019)

@earlene - that's crazy how similar the colors were. And you were right to be proud of your first attempt - it's very pretty.


----------



## Dawni (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP

Otherwise, I guess I have another CP soap coming up lol


----------



## steffamarie (May 1, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 2, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 2, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> 1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
> 2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
> 3. Cellador- Purrrfect
> 4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
> ...


10. Marilyn Norgart--not a fan of contests but I will try this one


----------



## amd (May 2, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart--not a fan of contests but I will try this one

@Marilyn Norgart think of it as more of a group learning experience than a contest


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 2, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in! 
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 2, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> 10. Marilyn Norgart--not a fan of contests but I will try this one


Everyone is a winner so as @amd said, think of it more as an experience than an actual contest.


----------



## Misschief (May 2, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in! 
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?


----------



## cerelife (May 3, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in! 
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!


----------



## Amy78130 (May 3, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try somethin
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!


----------



## chela1261 (May 4, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in! 
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one

Help! I copied and pasted from page one instead of two. How can I fix it?? Ugh


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2019)

Sign Up:

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try somethin
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!! 
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one



chela1261 said:


> Help! I copied and pasted from page one instead of two. How can I fix it?? Ugh


No worries @chela1261 - have fun!!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 4, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try somethin
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!! 
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP


----------



## chela1261 (May 4, 2019)

dibbles said:


> No worries @chela1261 - have fun!!


Thank you! I was only into my second cup of coffee when I did that


----------



## Chris_S (May 4, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try somethin
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!! 
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2019)

@Chris_S the soap you enter should be made specifically for the challenge, but you can post pictures of your other soaps here or in the photo thread.


----------



## Chris_S (May 5, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Chris_S the soap you enter should be made specifically for the challenge, but you can post pictures of your other soaps here or in the photo thread.



They are long cured now and im pretty sure they have been posted on the photo thread already I was more thinking when photographing the new soap i could incorporate the already made ones into the photo!? but only submitting one NEW soap?


----------



## dibbles (May 5, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> They are long cured now and im pretty sure they have been posted on the photo thread already I was more thinking when photographing the new soap i could incorporate the already made ones into the photo!? but only submitting one NEW soap?


I hope you understand, Chris, but the entry photos should only include the soap you have made specifically for the challenge. Including previously made soaps in the picture could be confusing when the time to vote comes. You are encouraged to post any pictures of other soaps you have made previously, or soaps you have made for the challenge (other than the one you use for your entry) here. I'm sure everyone would love to see what you've made.


----------



## Chris_S (May 5, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I hope you understand, Chris, but the entry photos should only include the soap you have made specifically for the challenge. Including previously made soaps in the picture could be confusing when the time to vote comes. You are encouraged to post any pictures of other soaps you have made previously, or soaps you have made for the challenge (other than the one you use for your entry) here. I'm sure everyone would love to see what you've made.



I understand now, thanks


----------



## msunnerstood (May 6, 2019)

@Dawni - Can't wait to see how we do in HP. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Dawni (May 6, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> @Dawni - Can't wait to see how we do in HP. Good Luck to you!


Good luck to us! Have you tried it before? Can't wait to see yours


----------



## msunnerstood (May 6, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Good luck to us! Have you tried it before? Can't wait to see yours


I have not but I tried last night. need to check the cut today to see if it worked.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 6, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try somethin
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!! 
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 6, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try somethin
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!! 
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!


----------



## Atihcnoc (May 6, 2019)

Never make a tiger stripe and I want to participate but need to please somebody write my name ( Atihcnoc ) in the list as my Mac is having problems with the keyboard, I am writing this message with my kindle and have no idea how to copy and paste with this.
Thank you in advance for your help.

18 - Atihcnoc


----------



## dibbles (May 6, 2019)

Sign up:

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!

Done @Atihcnoc - welcome to the challenge. Feel free to add something after your name.


----------



## Atihcnoc (May 7, 2019)

Thank you Dibbles....My first tiger stripes!!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (May 7, 2019)

11. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. I would like to try this one too.


----------



## amd (May 7, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.


----------



## KristaY (May 8, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!


----------



## zanzalawi (May 9, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time


----------



## penelopejane (May 10, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 10, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.


----------



## Primrose (May 11, 2019)

My first attempt is in the mould  I think my trace was too light for the majority of the loaf, however the last quarter I poured gave me a lot more of an idea of how it should be. 

Fingers crossed for the second attempt.


----------



## Terri E (May 11, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun


----------



## steffamarie (May 11, 2019)

Primrose said:


> My first attempt is in the mould  I think my trace was too light for the majority of the loaf, however the last quarter I poured gave me a lot more of an idea of how it should be.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the second attempt.


That's exactly how my first attempt went!! It turned out really nice but not quite what I was going for. Best of luck the second time around!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 12, 2019)

this is my first challenge--am I reading the rules right--we cant post pics until may 21st?  do we post them here?  TIA


----------



## steffamarie (May 12, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> this is my first challenge--am I reading the rules right--we cant post pics until may 21st?  do we post them here?  TIA


We'll post them on a separate entry thread that is just for pics (comments, etc. stay here) and that won't be available until 5/21.


----------



## dibbles (May 12, 2019)

@


Marilyn Norgart said:


> this is my first challenge--am I reading the rules right--we cant post pics until may 21st?  do we post them here?  TIA


As @steffamarie said, a new thread will be created on 5/21 and that's where the entry photos will go.


----------



## Primrose (May 12, 2019)

A couple of sneak peaks at the tops of my two attempts thus far ... haven't cut them yet to know how they've turned out


----------



## Sonya-m (May 13, 2019)

1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun 
25. Sonya-m - I’ve been away far, far too long!


----------



## amd (May 13, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> this is my first challenge--am I reading the rules right--we cant post pics until may 21st? do we post them here?


You may post any attempts that you consider "fails" and will not be entering for the challenge in this thread. As said by others, any pictures for actual entries will be posted in a separate thread.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 13, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> 1. Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
> 2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
> 3. Cellador- Purrrfect
> 4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
> ...


26. DWinMadison ....Grrrrrrrrr. (Is this how I sign up?)


----------



## dibbles (May 13, 2019)

1.Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun 
25. Sonya-m - I’ve been away far, far too long!
26. DWinMadison - signed up


----------



## dibbles (May 13, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> 26. DWinMadison ....Grrrrrrrrr. (Is this how I sign up?)


Got it fixed and good luck. In the future just copy/paste the sign up list to a new reply and add your name.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 13, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Got it fixed and good luck. In the future just copy/paste the sign up list to a new reply and add your name.


Thanks.  I just realized how the process works and was coming back to fix it.  You beat me to it.  Now, somebody tell me, how do you make soap?


----------



## Primrose (May 14, 2019)

I have to revise my earlier statement. I'm beginning to really really like the tiger stripe visual. My second go has yielded what I think is a really attractive soap and will be my entry when the post goes up  no more.time this month to do more but happy with what I've achieved and I will be putting this into regular rotation I think


----------



## DWinMadison (May 14, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Thanks.  I just realized how the process works and was coming back to fix it.  You beat me to it.





DWinMadison said:


> Thanks.  I just realized how the process works and was coming back to fix it.  You beat me to it.





Primrose said:


> I have to revise my earlier statement. I'm beginning to really really like the tiger stripe visual. My second go has yielded what I think is a really attractive soap and will be my entry when the post goes up  no more.time this month to do more but happy with what I've achieved and I will be putting this into regular rotation I think


That’s one of the great things about this forum. It encourages us to learn, stretch and grow.


----------



## Primrose (May 14, 2019)

Absolutely. I love these challenges


----------



## Serene (May 15, 2019)

1.Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun 
25. Sonya-m - I’ve been away far, far too long!
26. DWinMadison - signed up 
27. Serene- ...


----------



## jcandleattic (May 15, 2019)

I'm making mine this weekend. I would absolutely LOVE to have everyone signed up participate. Wouldn't that be fun...


----------



## Serene (May 15, 2019)

Angie,

It was a joke, I am making a soap.   I have entered a few of the challenges in the past,  and I think the only time I missed an entry was due to a death in the family.  Will edit so there is no confusion.

Thanks.

Sabby


----------



## Serene (May 15, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I'm making mine this weekend. I would absolutely LOVE to have everyone signed up participate. Wouldn't that be fun...



Celebration time if we get 30 soaps entered.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 15, 2019)

Serene said:


> Celebration time if we get 30 soaps entered.


YES!!


----------



## dibbles (May 15, 2019)

Serene said:


> Celebration time if we get 30 soaps entered.


That would be amazing!! All the stripes...


----------



## asmita (May 16, 2019)

1.Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time 
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun 
25. Sonya-m - I’ve been away far, far too long!
26. DWinMadison - signed up 
27. Serene- ...
28. Asmita


----------



## DWinMadison (May 16, 2019)

It’s in the mold!  In fact, I have two variations on a theme: one full-blown color and other more minimalist.  I’ll decide which one to enter after I cut #2 tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 17, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> It’s in the mold!  In fact, I have two variations on a theme: one full-blown color and other more minimalist.  I’ll decide which one to enter after I cut #2 tomorrow.


Cut mine day before yesterday. Its not perfect but im entering it anyway just to show my stubborness in trying to do it in HP lol


----------



## DWinMadison (May 17, 2019)

My 2nd batch is a crap shoot at this point.  I believe the colors are going to end up much more muted than I had imagined, but it should still be very nice.  I was going for big, bold color striations, and it's just hard to do that in 2/3 of a batch without wasting a ton of colorant and/or ending up with a soap that stains.  My batter consistency was dead-on for nice, thick tiger stripes, and I believe my pouring technique will  produce a pattern that is interesting and different yet true to the core challenge.  I used coconut milk as the remainder of liquid after the 50/50 lye solution and it started the soap off almost like it had TD in it, which of course pulled my bold colors more toward pastels.  I've been making predominantly white soaps with minimal swirls since adding so much coconut milk in my standard recipe, and I hadn't noticed how white it starts the batter off.  

On the up-side, it smells awesome!  If you haven't tried WSP's "Cedarwood Patchouli," I highly recommend it.  It doesn't really smell like either (although, I actually love both), but is a very nice, earthy unisex scent.  The online reviews of it are stellar.  That said, it also reminds me of one reason why I prefer EOs to FOs.  This one has a 5% vanilla content, which I didn't remember, so I didn't think to use vanilla stabilizer--it may be fine, but could end up with some color morph--again not much experience here with FOs, and morphing is never a problem I have to think about using EOs.  Finally, the product info clearly states that it cures to "light brown," which I didn't notice,  and I'm worried that might further change my color pallet...again, maybe not a bad thing, but not what I had originally envisioned.  If I had built brown into the color scheme, this would have been a great problem to have....duh!

Thanks for this challenge!  This is a technique I plan to continue using and perfecting, which is what this is all about after all.  I can't wait to cut it tonight.  If it's not what I want, I still have time to pour a small batch of really vibrant colored soap over weekend, but since this is visual challenge, I may opt to leave out the coconut milk and fragrance just to keep it simple with better control of the color outcome.


----------



## Cellador (May 17, 2019)

I did one this past weekend, but I think it's pretty plain. So, I will try again this weekend. In any case, I'll definitely be submitting something


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2019)

Congrats on getting it done @DWinMadison  It's a fun technique to play with, isn't it. If you can get a picture quickly after you cut, the discoloration probably won't have reached the inside yet. That usually happens with exposure to the air. But it is a fairly small window before it starts to change.


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I did one this past weekend, but I think it's pretty plain. So, I will try again this weekend. In any case, I'll definitely be submitting something


Yay Cellador!!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 17, 2019)

I just cut my first attempt of my Tiger Stripe and I'm loving it!! I think it turned out very nice. I can't wait to make more  Thank you for this challenge.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 17, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Congrats on getting it done @DWinMadison  It's a fun technique to play with, isn't it. If you can get a picture quickly after you cut, the discoloration probably won't have reached the inside yet. That usually happens with exposure to the air. But it is a fairly small window before it starts to change.


I hadn't though about it in those terms, but was planning to photograph quickly anyway.  Excellent point.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 18, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> I hadn't though about it in those terms, but was planning to photograph quickly anyway.  Excellent point.


It’s cut!  Came out very nice


DWinMadison said:


> My 2nd batch is a crap shoot at this point.  I believe the colors are going to end up much more muted than I had imagined, but it should still be very nice.  I was going for big, bold color striations, and it's just hard to do that in 2/3 of a batch without wasting a ton of colorant and/or ending up with a soap that stains.  My batter consistency was dead-on for nice, thick tiger stripes, and I believe my pouring technique will  produce a pattern that is interesting and different yet true to the core challenge.  I used coconut milk as the remainder of liquid after the 50/50 lye solution and it started the soap off almost like it had TD in it, which of course pulled my bold colors more toward pastels.  I've been making predominantly white soaps with minimal swirls since adding so much coconut milk in my standard recipe, and I hadn't noticed how white it starts the batter off.
> ...


It’s cut!  I’m very pleased.  Yes, the colors are a bit lighter than I originally wanted, but they are true to what I poured—no morph, unless it happens during cure.  (And man, oh man, does it smell good!). It’s a 3 color swirl, and I split the colors at 1/3 each of the batter.  Next time, if I want to use really dark/bold colors I’d probably do 50/25/25 or maybe even 50/30/20 with 20 being something really dark like black or navy.  My first attempt was colored at 80/10/10, and It’s nice too, but not the best for this competition. I may post that later sinceI’m not entering it


----------



## Cellador (May 18, 2019)

I have a question....do we have to use alternating colors for this challenge so we have the contrasting stripes? Or can we use the pouring technique to create other effects? Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## dibbles (May 18, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I have a question....do we have to use alternating colors for this challenge so we have the contrasting stripes? Or can we use the pouring technique to create other effects? Let me know what you guys think!


I'm not quite sure what you are asking. The rules just require that you use the pouring technique, at least two colors and that stripes are visible throughout the soap. You can PM me with your idea if you have questions about your plan.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 18, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Congrats on getting it done @DWinMadison  It's a fun technique to play with, isn't it. If you can get a picture quickly after you cut, the discoloration probably won't have reached the inside yet. That usually happens with exposure to the air. But it is a fairly small window before it starts to change.


Is it fair to ask a fellow member friend To help you choose between one or more possible entries without violating the spirit of the challenge?—obviously, that would be done in a PM, not a posted pictures the page.


----------



## dibbles (May 18, 2019)

@DWinMadison  I don't think that is a problem. Thank you for asking - you obviously could have just gone ahead and done it.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 18, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @DWinMadison  I don't think that is a problem. Thank you for asking - you obviously could have just gone ahead and done it.


Challenge newbie here....just trying to get it right.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 18, 2019)

Just got done making mine. Will cut tomorrow. I've never done a tiger swirl, so no idea if this is going to come out the way I wanted it too or not. The white part got super thick, super quick because of the TD - but normally is workable. Never fails, I try to do a challenge soap (whether here, Facebook, just challenging myself) and something always goes awry. LOL 
Guess that's why the call it a "challenge".


----------



## DWinMadison (May 19, 2019)

So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


Still very pretty! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 19, 2019)

here is my non entry--well dang-it I didn't even take pics of them.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 20, 2019)

here is a pic of mine--I tried it in a slab mold so it didn't really work


----------



## DWinMadison (May 20, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> here is a pic of mine--I tried it in a slab mold so it didn't really workView attachment 39026


Perfect color choice, and the tiger swirl is very evident.


----------



## maxine289 (May 20, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 39025
> So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


I think it's great!


----------



## dibbles (May 20, 2019)

@Marilyn Norgart your soap looks great! I think you could enter it as it does have stripes throughout the bars. I agree that a tiger stripe is difficult to achieve in a slab mold. The entry thread opens tomorrow and will be open for a week. I know you love to make soap - try again in a loaf mold


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 20, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Marilyn Norgart your soap looks great! I think you could enter it as it does have stripes throughout the bars. I agree that a tiger stripe is difficult to achieve in a slab mold. The entry thread opens tomorrow and will be open for a week. I know you love to make soap - try again in a loaf mold



I have mine already made in a loaf mold and am waiting rather impatiently to post the pics of it  . thanks


----------



## dibbles (May 20, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have mine already made in a loaf mold and am waiting rather impatiently to post the pics of it  . thanks


Yay!! The entry thread will open tomorrow and you can post there - can't wait to see!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 20, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


These are almost the exact same colors as mine, but quite a different design.


----------



## Serene (May 20, 2019)

Well, that was a spectacular failure due to an FO that accelerated trace.  Back to the drawing board I have one more try in me!!  Going for the safe stuff, and sticking to 3 colors....sigh.


----------



## Misschief (May 20, 2019)

I got mine made today!! I wasn't sure I'd have time but today is a holiday. Here's a teaser, made with leftover batter.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 20, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I got mine made today!! I wasn't sure I'd have time but today is a holiday. Here's a teaser, made with leftover batter.
> View attachment 39033



cant wait to see--it looks like it is going to be beautiful--love the colors I can see!!!


----------



## MGM (May 20, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 39025
> So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


This is fantastic! What fragrance? I know the challenges are all about looks, but I like hearing about the smells.


----------



## dibbles (May 20, 2019)

@Misschief  looking good!!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 20, 2019)

MGM said:


> This is fantastic! What fragrance? I know the challenges are all about looks, but I like hearing about the smells.


Thanks. Sea Salt - Rosemary and Black Pepper FOs from WSP


----------



## Misschief (May 20, 2019)

I just cut mine and I can honestly say it turned out better than I thought it would. Now, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's entries.


----------



## dibbles (May 20, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I just cut mine and I can honestly say it turned out better than I thought it would. Now, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's entries.


It's a very forgiving technique. It seems like unless the batter gets to glop stage, it mostly works out. You never know what you are getting until you cut - I have had some nice surprises when I cut batches that I thought were a total fail. Can't wait to see your tiger.


----------



## Misschief (May 20, 2019)

dibbles said:


> It's a very forgiving technique. It seems like unless the batter gets to glop stage, it mostly works out. You never know what you are getting until you cut - I have had some nice surprises when I cut batches that I thought were a total fail. Can't wait to see your tiger.


It's very colourful and a black light might make it look really amazing and trippy.


----------



## dibbles (May 21, 2019)

The entry thread is open, a little early. I have a couple of appointments tomorrow, and didn't want to delay the fun! Link:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/may-2019-smf-challenge-tiger-stripes-entry-thread.75102/


----------



## Dawni (May 21, 2019)

OMG such amazing entries so far! I am almost scared to enter mine lol

Maybe I'll have another go...


----------



## DWinMadison (May 21, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Marilyn Norgart your soap looks great! I think you could enter it as it does have stripes throughout the bars. I agree that a tiger stripe is difficult to achieve in a slab mold. The entry thread opens tomorrow and will be open for a week. I know you love to make soap - try again in a loaf mold


Agreed.  100%.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> How long did you wait to pour between layers?  That’s really cool.



I pulled this from the entry thread to answer here.

I made my whole batch, then separated into thirds in separate pour buckets. I worked with the rusty/orange layer first coloring then pouring at an angle. 
Once poured I went to my second white and black pour buckets and mixed my color and started pouring. By then the bottom had set up enough it wouldn't break through, and I poured my first layer slowly over a spatula for extra insurance. But I didn't wait long in between layers. 
My recipe is 60% hard oils and I soap pretty much room temp with both my oils and lye (oils warmed just until clear) but depending on the fragrance I still have time to do intricate swirls and such as long as I'm not dilly dallying. LOL


----------



## earlene (May 21, 2019)

A reminder to folks who are posting comments on the Entry Thread.  It is only for entries.  All comments by others about the entries, should go on this thread, not the entry thread.  It makes it very hard on the challenge host when they have to wade through pages of comments to find the entry photos.

Thank you.


----------



## amd (May 21, 2019)

.... and I feel it unfairly intimidates others entering the challenge to see the comments. I typically avoid the challenge thread because I don't want to read comments and get hit by "Artists Guilt" and not enter because I don't think anyone will like my entry. Maybe I'm the only one with this problem...  or maybe not, but let's follow the rules, folks!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 21, 2019)

Wow! @Marilyn Norgart - yours really looks like a tiger! Rawrrrr!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 21, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Wow! @Marilyn Norgart - yours really looks like a tiger! Rawrrrr!



and yours is stunning as usual!!!

@Misschief ---and I was not disappointed in your entry--the colors are awesome!!!!!

@msunnerstood  cant believe that is HP excellent job!!!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 39025
> So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


So, did I enter the wrong one?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> So, did I enter the wrong one?



no you didn't--they are both awesome but the one you entered is so much better swirled and wonderfully colored!!!


----------



## Amy78130 (May 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 39025
> So, here’s the one I’m NOT entering...  The idea was “White Tiger” in the colors of the Auburn University Tigers. It just turned out a little too minimal.


Amazing!

Why do mine always look like faces?? This is my 2nd attempt at the tiger stripe technique! I love these contests! Seeing all of the amazing talent and different styles is just so much fun!


----------



## artemis (May 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> So, did I enter the wrong one?


I personally think so, but I prefer a more minimal look. I don't know if this qualifies as a tiger stripe, but it gives more of a tiger impression to me.


----------



## Primrose (May 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> So, did I enter the wrong one?



I prefer the look of your white tiger, however I think your entry soap better fits the aims of the challenge. 

So I think you entered the correct one, but I think you discovered something great along the way


----------



## viciousbeauty36 (May 22, 2019)

Here is my entry for the “Tiger Stripe” gummy bear cold process  soap contest,  I used neon colorants & fruit loops fragrance oil melt & pour for the gummy bears fragrance & neon colorants used as well Smells so good!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 22, 2019)

IMHO the soaps being entered are gorgeous!  Bravo!


----------



## dibbles (May 22, 2019)

viciousbeauty36 said:


> Here is my entry for the “Tiger Stripe” gummy bear cold process  soap contest,  I used neon colorants & fruit loops fragrance oil melt & pour for the gummy bears fragrance & neon colorants used as well Smells so good!


I'm sorry, in order to enter a soap in the challenge you have to meet the requirement of 50 posts. When you reach 50 posts and want to take part in the challenges, copy and paste the most recent sign up list and add your name to the bottom. 

Anyone is welcome to share pictures of attempts at the monthly challenges, and I'm glad you posted pictures of yours. It is a beautiful soap.


----------



## Amy78130 (May 22, 2019)

viciousbeauty36 said:


> Here is my entry for the “Tiger Stripe” gummy bear cold process  soap contest,  I used neon colorants & fruit loops fragrance oil melt & pour for the gummy bears fragrance & neon colorants used as well Smells so good!


This looks amazing! I can imagine how amazing it smells too!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 22, 2019)

viciousbeauty36 said:


> Here is my entry for the “Tiger Stripe” gummy bear cold process  soap contest,  I used neon colorants & fruit loops fragrance oil melt & pour for the gummy bears fragrance & neon colorants used as well Smells so good!


You'd get my vote for sure!  Beautiful!  I love bright colours.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 22, 2019)

@mommycarlson  that is gorgeous, love all the colors and good job on the save--it pays to be able to work under pressure!!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 22, 2019)

Absolutely amazing entries. Im so excited to see so many this month.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 22, 2019)

viciousbeauty36 said:


> Here is my entry for the “Tiger Stripe” gummy bear cold process  soap contest,  I used neon colorants & fruit loops fragrance oil melt & pour for the gummy bears fragrance & neon colorants used as well Smells so good!


Very nice.


----------



## KiwiSoap (May 22, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I got mine made today!! I wasn't sure I'd have time but today is a holiday. Here's a teaser, made with leftover batter.
> View attachment 39033


When I was looking at attempting the challenge (and without Loaf mould) I wondered about trying it in a larger round #5 container I'd put aside, but alas it had been disposed of. 
I look forward to seeing how Tiger Stripe pour behaved in your round mould, *Misschief* and all the other stripey pours as well!


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2019)

viciousbeauty36 said:


> Here is my entry for the “Tiger Stripe” gummy bear cold process  soap contest,  I used neon colorants & fruit loops fragrance oil melt & pour for the gummy bears fragrance & neon colorants used as well Smells so good!


They are beautiful and my gosh what vibrant neon colors!  Absolutely fabulous.  You certainly used a lot of techniques making that soap: impression mat on the bottom, MP embellishments & piping on top, all to surround an outstanding Tiger Stripe soap.  You really did a great job.  Now you just need to start participating more in the forum so you can enter the challenges, as I can see you will certainly raise the bar for the rest of us!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 22, 2019)

Looove all the entries so far! I can’t wait to see the rest! I had to do mine earlier than I planned since I’m heading out of town for the next could weekends. This has been fun.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 23, 2019)

@Primrose I think your accent color looks fantastic!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 23, 2019)

Yes @Primrose I was gonna say what @Marilyn Norgart said.  Love that you've put in just that smidge of blue to make it pop.  Very creative.


----------



## Primrose (May 23, 2019)

Thanks so much guys  I'm so happy with how it turned out. I was planning just one blue line, but I'd not divided my batter evenly enough and thought I was going to run out of black and white to fill the mould, so ended up popping a couple blue lines into it. This is one of my favourite soaps I've made so far


----------



## DWinMadison (May 23, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Wow! @Marilyn Norgart - yours really looks like a tiger! Rawrrrr!


“Rawrr?”  That sounds like how a southern lion would roar


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 23, 2019)

is Tony the Tiger from the south??


----------



## DWinMadison (May 23, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> is Tony the Tiger from the south??


No, but he’s Grrrreat!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 23, 2019)

@Dawni   Good job on your HP tiger swirl--you guys that did it with HP are impressive!!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 23, 2019)

@Dawni Amazing Job on the HP Tiger Swirl!!!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 23, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> @Dawni   Good job on your HP tiger swirl--you guys that did it with HP are impressive!!


Agreed!  Those are beautiful.


----------



## Dawni (May 24, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> @Dawni   Good job on your HP tiger swirl--you guys that did it with HP are impressive!!


Thanks, love  


msunnerstood said:


> @Dawni Amazing Job on the HP Tiger Swirl!!!


Thanks! Yours is awesome, love the colors!


DWinMadison said:


> Agreed!  Those are beautiful.


Thank you.. I quite like yours, as well


----------



## Primrose (May 24, 2019)

This was my first attempt. I absolutely love the look of the side of the loaf. Now wondering if I can do that in a bar lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 24, 2019)

Primrose said:


> View attachment 39161
> View attachment 39162
> This was my first attempt. I absolutely love the look of the side of the loaf. Now wondering if I can do that in a bar lol



very nice also--and the sides do look pretty good too!!!!!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 24, 2019)

Primrose said:


> View attachment 39161
> View attachment 39162
> This was my first attempt. I absolutely love the look of the side of the loaf. Now wondering if I can do that in a bar lol


Looks exactly like a Bengal tiger. Amazing.


----------



## Serene (May 24, 2019)

The failures, not counting the soap on a stick.  Trace was too thick on one, and the second one had too much white for me.


----------



## Primrose (May 24, 2019)

Amd fantastic idea using a mica oil line amongst the stripes!! Might have to try that myself


----------



## KDP (May 24, 2019)

Primrose said:


> View attachment 39161
> View attachment 39162
> This was my first attempt. I absolutely love the look of the side of the loaf. Now wondering if I can do that in a bar lol


Those are so pretty!


----------



## KDP (May 24, 2019)

Serene said:


> The failures, not counting the soap on a stick.  Trace was too thick on one, and the second one had too much white for me.
> 
> View attachment 39168


Love the color combo!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 24, 2019)

Serene said:


> The failures, not counting the soap on a stick.  Trace was too thick on one, and the second one had too much white for me.
> 
> View attachment 39168


I respectfully disagree about your “too much white” assessment. I love the contrast.  Very nice work.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 25, 2019)

Voting this month is going to be HARD!!! So many amazing entries. Great job everyone!


----------



## Serene (May 25, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> I respectfully disagree about your “too much white” assessment. I love the contrast.  Very nice work.



The husband says the same thing lol.    Thank you


----------



## jcandleattic (May 25, 2019)

Serene said:


> The failures, not counting the soap on a stick.  Trace was too thick on one, and the second one had too much white for me.
> ]


Wish I could “fail” like that!! Lol


----------



## szaza (May 25, 2019)

1.Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time [emoji1]
22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun [emoji4]
25. Sonya-m - I’ve been away far, far too long!
26. DWinMadison - signed up [emoji4]
27. Serene- ...
28. Asmita
29. Szaza - I really didn't have time to soap this month, but I did anyway.


----------



## szaza (May 25, 2019)

I love all the entries so far! I was a bit hesitant to sign up, but decided I should. Wasn't planning on soaping, but it's been so long I just had to get my soaping gear out again! When I was choosing the design I thought I might as well try the current challenge. I HP'd which made it quite interesting, I'm not entirely sure the soap will actually look like a tiger stripe, but at least I tried[emoji854]


----------



## Serene (May 25, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Wish I could “fail” like that!! Lol



I look at them, and find something wrong, so I just keep trying.  It gets really bad if I have this certain look I want and I am not accomplishing it.   This soap was one of those times.  I wanted thinner lines but something kept happening.   The soap on a stick, grabbing the wrong recipe with a substantial water discount,  talking on the phone* and going crazy with the white, etc.    So when I say "fail" its more about failure to accomplish what I have pictured in my head, than real failure.  Not showing the soap on a stick one... now that was a failure.  The funny thing is I used a scent recommended by some of the long time members here, but forgot the warning given along with the recommendation.   I was laughing like a loon when I found my notes "DeeAnna and Shari say it accelerates, so have the mold ready, but its a great FO for men"  Let it be known that the husband has the soap on a stick on his cure pile, and cant wait to use it.   The scent is Cracklin Birch by NG.   So lovely, but a bit complicated lol.   <3

*The phone was on speaker and it was a call I could not postpone.   Dont want the safety police after me!


----------



## Kari Howie (May 26, 2019)

KDP said:


> Those are so pretty!


Wow! Those are spectacular!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 26, 2019)

Serene said:


> So when I say "fail" its more about failure to accomplish what I have pictured in my head,


I hear ya on that one. I have many (most) of those!!


----------



## Amy78130 (May 26, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> Voting this month is going to be HARD!!! So many amazing entries. Great job everyone!


Agreed! Everyone did an amazing job!!!


----------



## earlene (May 26, 2019)

And there's still 2 more days to enter!   Such gorgeous entries already.  I expect there will be more.  I am still working on attempts to improve on mine.


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2019)

There are SO MANY beautiful tiger stripes! I almost didn't post mine because I'm so unhappy with it but decided, what the heck. Voting is going to be so TOUGH! Well done, everyone!


----------



## Primrose (May 26, 2019)

KristaY I think your soap looks great with the discolouration even though it wasnt what you planned!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 26, 2019)

@KristaY - until I read your reasoning fully I wondered why you were so upset. I LOVE the darker colours. But I fully appreciate that you needed pastels for this particular soap.
Very nice entry though!


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2019)

Thank you Primrose! But it's for a baby girl shower which is why I'm so annoyed, lol. Your hint of blue is honestly a stroke of genius. It would have been great without it but that just made it pop off the screen. Well done!


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2019)

Coming from you, KiwiMoose, that's high praise indeed! Your purple and black is spectacular. Honestly, I keep looking at it and wonder why I haven't thought of doing the same before. I just might steal your color combo for a future soap!


----------



## Jstheidi (May 26, 2019)

1.Primrose - not my most favourite visual design however I'd like to try something new
2. MarnieSoapien - RAWR!
3. Cellador- Purrrfect
4. earlene - I've only done this once, and it's time to try again.
5. amd - this really will be a challenge for my fast moving recipe!
6. jcandleattic - In like Flynn
7. Dawni - hmm.. let's see if I can get this done in HP
8. steffamarie - I've been thinking about doing a tiger stripe! You read my mind!
9. mommycarlson - count me in!
10. Marilyn Norgart-i am in!!
11. Misschief - we shall see...will I have time?
12. cerelife - time to try something new!
13. amy78130-yes please!! So excited!!!
14. chela1261 - since it's my favorite animal I have to try this one
15. msunnerstood - Just because I feel challenged to accomplish it in HP
16. Chris_S - Some of my best soaps have been tiger strips so might as well try one more (can i make a new one but also include older soaps?)
17. SideDoorSoaps - oooh on purpose tiger stripes!
18. Atihcnoc - my first tiger stripes!
19. Rogue-Soaper - I would like to try this one too.
20. KristaY- It's been a while so I'm excited!
21. Zanzalawi- i've got plenty of time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




22. Penelopejane - I'd really like to do this but we are going away soon...
23. KiwiMoose - KiwiTiger! Tigers would eat Kiwis for lunch! Lucky we don’t have any large predators here.
24. Terri- This could be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25. Sonya-m - I’ve been away far, far too long!
26. DWinMadison - signed up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



27. Serene- ...
28. Asmita
29. Szaza - I really didn't have time to soap this month, but I did anyway.
30. Jstheidi- This looks like fun. I wanna try


----------



## szaza (May 27, 2019)

@KristaY I understand why you're upset, but I honestly love the color your soap discolored to!


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2019)

Just a reminder this is the last day to get your entries posted. Awesome entries so far!!


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2019)

If you have posted more than one photo in the entry thread and have a preference of which to use for the voting survey, either post here or send me a PM. I think most have already indicated in the entry post, but a few haven’t.


----------



## szaza (May 27, 2019)

Oh yeah I forgot to indicate.. I prefer the close-up but honestly don't mind it it would be the other picture [emoji6]


----------



## earlene (May 27, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Just a reminder this is the last day to get your entries posted. Awesome entries so far!!



*Dibbles*, I thought the closing date & time was tomorrow around midnight.  I have one more batch that I planned to cut tomorrow based on this:


dibbles said:


> After the closing date *May 28, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST*



If not, I can enter another soap, but thought I still had a little more time.


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2019)

Oops - you're right! You all still have all day tomorrow to enter your soaps. Sorry guys.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 27, 2019)

Wow.  I’m looking back at all the entries, so far.  They are all so different and good.  I’m humbled to be in such soapy esteem. Great job.


----------



## KristaY (May 27, 2019)

dibbles said:


> If you have posted more than one photo in the entry thread and have a preference of which to use for the voting survey, either post here or send me a PM. I think most have already indicated in the entry post, but a few haven’t.



I'm fine with any pic dibbles, so I'll let you decide which one. Thanks so much for doing the challenge this month. It reminded me how much fun I have doing tiger stripes!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 27, 2019)

@KristaY --I have been looking at your post and trying to decide which one I like the best, I really like how your soap discolored but I also like how it started out.  either one is very pretty!!!


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2019)

KristaY said:


> I'm fine with any pic dibbles, so I'll let you decide which one. Thanks so much for doing the challenge this month. It reminded me how much fun I have doing tiger stripes!


I’m glad you had fun with the tiger stripes. I really like the colors of your soap when it discolored, so I’ll go with one of those.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 27, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Wow.  I’m looking back at all the entries, so far.  They are all so different and good.  I’m humbled to be in such soapy esteem. Great job.


Nice new profile pic!


----------



## Dawni (May 27, 2019)

I'm not looking forward to the voting, so many awesome entries! 



KiwiMoose said:


> Nice new profile pic!


Yes, love the smile @DWinMadison, made me smile right back when I first saw it last night


----------



## Sonya-m (May 28, 2019)

Well I’m not going to make it this time as I’ve been at the BBC Radio 1 Big Weekend all weekend. I will definitely make more time for the next one though


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2019)

I am so glad I can enter the one I cut this morning.  It is so much more what I was going for.  I will download the photos from my camera and get on that.  Thank you for this challenge, *dibbles*.  It gave me a chance to work on becoming more comfortable with, not only this technique, but with working on combinations of colors and discoloring FO's together to obtain variations of colors that I want in my goal.  And to utilize my own photography as inspiration.  I will explain some of that in my entry once I get it submitted.


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2019)

I finally got my entry posted here.  It may not be as good as many of you have done, but I am so happy with the results.  It far exceeded my expectations while I was struggling with the last part of that pour.  I started out with batter thin enough, and one color was in fact too thin (the portion colored with TD, surprisingly), but by the end fluidity was almost non-existent except in the batter with the TD.  That is not my usual experience with Titanium Dioxide.  Normally it always thickens the batter more than any of the other colors, except some greens.

My other Tiger Stripe soap was a very fluid pour that I was fairly happy with until I saw how well the entry turned out.  They are about as different as can be.  The colors are pale & blurred together because I didn't use enough colorant in the portions, which is why in the soap I made for my entry, I went heavy on the colorants.  Also I used two completely different recipes.  The one below was with a very slow-moving recipe with 52% soft oils and [31% Lye] concentration. 




I do like the wispy look and actually wanted it, but next time I do the wispy Tiger Stripe, I won't use black walnut hull powder.


----------



## Serene (May 28, 2019)

Earlene, 

I love this soap. That look is amazing.


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2019)

Serene said:


> Earlene,
> 
> I love this soap. That look is amazing.



Thank you, *Serene*.  With your amazing artistic skills, I consider this high praise!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 28, 2019)

OMG this has got to have been one long week.  so many beautiful soaps, its going to be hard to pick--do we pick one or 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc? I have the 1st one picked out unless of course there are some not out there yet.  like I said this has been tough!!! everybody deserves a big "ATTA GIRL-GUY!!!!"


----------



## dibbles (May 28, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> OMG this has got to have been one long week.  so many beautiful soaps, its going to be hard to pick--do we pick one or 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc? I have the 1st one picked out unless of course there are some not out there yet.  like I said this has been tough!!! everybody deserves a big "ATTA GIRL-GUY!!!!"


You will be able to vote for 3 . It's still going to be hard to choose - I'm glad I don't have to.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 28, 2019)

earlene said:


> I finally got my entry posted here.  It may not be as good as many of you have done, but I am so happy with the results.  It far exceeded my expectations while I was struggling with the last part of that pour.  I started out with batter thin enough, and one color was in fact too thin (the portion colored with TD, surprisingly), but by the end fluidity was almost non-existent except in the batter with the TD.  That is not my usual experience with Titanium Dioxide.  Normally it always thickens the batter more than any of the other colors, except some greens.
> 
> My other Tiger Stripe soap was a very fluid pour that I was fairly happy with until I saw how well the entry turned out.  They are about as different as can be.  The colors are pale & blurred together because I didn't use enough colorant in the portions, which is why in the soap I made for my entry, I went heavy on the colorants.  Also I used two completely different recipes.  The one below was with a very slow-moving recipe with 52% soft oils and [31% Lye] concentration.
> 
> ...



I love this.  Don't change a thing.  It looks like wood grain....maybe white birch or white-washed pine.  Actually, it reminds me of cypress, which I use in a lot of furniture building.  The black walnut powder looks awesome, but I wonder now abrasive it might be in use.  I admit, this isn't the most "tiger-stripey" think I've ever seen, but I'd consider this design as serendipitous and count my blessings.  Was this just natural soap with black walnut as the only colorant?


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> I love this.  Don't change a thing.  It looks like wood grain....maybe white birch or white-washed pine.  Actually, it reminds me of cypress, which I use in a lot of furniture building.  The black walnut powder looks awesome, but I wonder now abrasive it might be in use.  I admit, this isn't the most "tiger-stripey" think I've ever seen, but I'd consider this design as serendipitous and count my blessings.  Was this just natural soap with black walnut as the only colorant?



Thank you, Daryl. I've used black walnut powder before as a brown colorant, but I don't really remember how abrasive it was.  I think I've only used that soap on my hands, though.  Co-incidentally, it was in a soap I was trying to get a wood grain look with the swirl, funny that.  Anyway, no it wasn't the only colorant I used.  But I used far less colorant in it than in my entry soap.  I used two micas from Steph's Micas & More: orange coral and clementine, but in much smaller amounts.  And because the batter was so fluid and so slow moving, the colors really did merge into each other than I had planned.

I do like the wispy effect, though and am glad I got it because I wanted to know if I could actually re-create it (having done it in the past, but not purposely.)  Maybe next time I try this, I'll use a more woody fragrance.  But even with White Jasmine as the scent, I am loving it.


----------



## DWinMadison (May 28, 2019)

earlene said:


> Thank you, Daryl. I've used black walnut powder before as a brown colorant, but I don't really remember how abrasive it was.  I think I've only used that soap on my hands, though.  Co-incidentally, it was in a soap I was trying to get a wood grain look with the swirl, funny that.  Anyway, no it wasn't the only colorant I used.  But I used far less colorant in it than in my entry soap.  I used two micas from Steph's Micas & More: orange coral and clementine, but in much smaller amounts.  And because the batter was so fluid and so slow moving, the colors really did merge into each other than I had planned.
> 
> I do like the wispy effect, though and am glad I got it because I wanted to know if I could actually re-create it (having done it in the past, but not purposely.)  Maybe next time I try this, I'll use a more woody fragrance.  But even with White Jasmine as the scent, I am loving it.


The only times I've used black walnut powder it was to get brown.  I ground it more finely than it came using a mortal and pestle and infused it into oil in a water path.  Sadly, my local natural grocery has closed, so I don't have ready access to roots, herbs and such to use a natural colorants.


----------



## KristaY (May 28, 2019)

Holy cow, earlene! You got the colors of the tiger spot on in the soap! Seriously well done you!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 28, 2019)

@DWinMadison who is that in your avatar?   he sure looks summery


----------



## DWinMadison (May 28, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> @DWinMadison who is that in your avatar?   he sure looks summery



I live in Mississippi. We generally have “summer” from April - November.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 28, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> I live in Mississippi. We generally have “summer” from April - November.



well I am totally jealous then cuz it sounds like Minnesota isn't going to do summer this year


----------



## KristaY (May 28, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I am totally jealous then cuz it sounds like Minnesota isn't going to do summer this year



I'm starting the think the same about northern AZ. We had freakin snow yesterday. What the heck?


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2019)

The survey has been created and the link and passwords have been sent. Please vote for your 3 favorites, and only check the box next to the entrant's name. Hopefully someone can help me get this fixed tomorrow.

Also note - the password is case sensitive.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> The survey has been created and the link and passwords have been sent. Please vote for your 3 favorites, and only check the box next to the entrant's name. Hopefully someone can help me get this fixed tomorrow.
> 
> Also note - the password is case sensitive.


uh -oh I should have read this before I send you a PM about which box to check


----------



## Dawni (May 29, 2019)

I also should have thought to come read this first lol good thing I went with my gut n ticked next to the name.

Congratulations to everyone! Job well done, all the entries were amazing and I had a hard time choosing.


----------



## Primrose (May 29, 2019)

Apparently I should have read this before voting


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 29, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Apparently I should have read this before voting


Sounds like you're not the only one Primrose : )


----------



## KristaY (May 29, 2019)

Voting was TOUGH! Each entry has it's own unique beauty and I wanted to vote for everyone. Well done one and all!


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2019)

Please check your messages. A new survey has been created to hopefully fix the issues. I am the first to admit I can be quite hopeless with technology. 

If you voted in the previous survey, please take a minute to revote in the new one. I am so sorry for all the problems.


----------



## earlene (May 29, 2019)

Boy was voting hard.  So many beautiful Tiger Stripes!

No problems, *dibbles*; tech stuff can be a real pain!  Thank you so much for this challenge.  It was great fun.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 29, 2019)

I'm sad I didn't get to vote.


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I'm sad I didn't get to vote.


Oh no! There's another mistake I made. I'll send the link and password to everyone ASAP! You will get to vote. I'm a space cadet with this.


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2019)

I think everyone now has the link and password. If I missed you, let me know.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Oh no! There's another mistake I made. I'll send the link and password to everyone ASAP! You will get to vote. I'm a space cadet with this.


Thank you.. as others have said, voting was hard!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 30, 2019)

I think we should have been allowed at least 5 votes each


----------



## dibbles (May 30, 2019)

Just a reminder to vote if you haven't yet! Winners will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## Primrose (May 31, 2019)

I think I have a problem. Soon as one challenge ends, I'm obsessively checking the forum to see what the  next one is, I need my fix man!


----------



## dibbles (May 31, 2019)

Before the winners are announced, I want to thank everyone who participated in this challenge. Thanks for putting up with all the confusion around the voting survey. Special thanks to @earlene for her help getting things right.

Your soaps were all beautiful, and I hope you had fun. @msunnerstood and @Dawni took on the challenge of a tiger stripe in HP - and succeeded. Whether this was your first challenge or you've been doing the challenges for a long time I hope to see you in June.

And to end the suspense....

Winners of the May 2019 Tiger Stripes Challenge are:
First Place is a tie between KiwiMoose and earlene
Second Place is Serene
Third Place is Primrose

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Serene (May 31, 2019)

Congratulations all!  Participation was wonderful this challenge.   See you on the next one, if I have time *cry*


----------



## DWinMadison (May 31, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Before the winners are announced, I want to thank everyone who participated in this challenge. Thanks for putting up with all the confusion around the voting survey. Special thanks to @earlene for her help getting things right.
> 
> Your soaps were all beautiful, and I hope you had fun. @msunnerstood and @Dawni took on the challenge of a tiger stripe in HP - and succeeded. Whether this was your first challenge or you've been doing the challenges for a long time I hope to see you in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## Misschief (May 31, 2019)

Well deserved wins! Congrats all!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 31, 2019)

Congratulation to all winners. Well-deserved recognition...and a good time was had by all!

Dibs, thanks for coordinating. Remind me up my bribe next month.


----------



## amd (May 31, 2019)

I'm just going to say what we're all thinking: THIS CHALLENGE WAS A-MAY-ZING! (did you see what I did there?) Thanks Dibbles, it was super fun to see all the entries - definitely some talented soapers on this forum! They were all gorgeous and voting was tough. Great job ladies and gents!


----------



## Serene (May 31, 2019)

amd said:


> I'm just going to say what we're all thinking: THIS CHALLENGE WAS A-MAY-ZING! (did you see what I did there?) Thanks Dibbles, it was super fun to see all the entries - definitely some talented soapers on this forum! They were all gorgeous and voting was tough. Great job ladies and gents!




LOL you crack me up.


----------



## earlene (May 31, 2019)

Congratulations, *KiwiMoose*, *Serene* & *Primrose*!  I never expected to place at all this month with the plethora of excellent entries.  It is an honor to be among all you skillful soap artistes! 

Everyone made such beautiful soaps, I think we are all winners.


----------



## Amy78130 (May 31, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners!! I loved all the bright colors!! This was such a fun contest and everyone's soap looked absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Amy78130 (May 31, 2019)

earlene said:


> Congratulations, *KiwiMoose*, *Serene* & *Primrose*!  I never expected to place at all this month with the plethora of excellent entries.  It is an honor to be among all you skillful soap artistes!
> 
> Everyone made such beautiful soaps, I think we are all winners.


Yours was definitely one of my faves!!! It looked like a real tiger! Gorgeous...


----------



## Cellador (May 31, 2019)

Congratulations! Great job by all- voting was so tough!


----------



## earlene (May 31, 2019)

Amy78130 said:


> Yours was definitely one of my faves!!! It looked like a real tiger! Gorgeous...



Thank you, *Amy*!  I really love the design you obtained in your yellow and black Tiger Stripes entry.  The colors are fabulous and so bright!  If you don't mind my asking, what colorants did you use?


----------



## szaza (May 31, 2019)

Congrats to the winners, all very well deserved
All of your entries inspired me!


----------



## Dawni (Jun 2, 2019)

Had no internet for a few days so it sucks that I wasn't able to vote the second time around.... but Congratulations to the winners!!! Awesome challenge, awesome entries everyone


----------



## szaza (Jun 2, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @msunnerstood and @Dawni took on the challenge of a tiger stripe in HP


Just felt the need to say mine was HP as well


----------



## dibbles (Jun 2, 2019)

szaza said:


> Just felt the need to say mine was HP as well


I'm so sorry szaza - I totally missed that it was HP in your entry description. So congrats to you as well for getting HP to work!


----------



## szaza (Jun 2, 2019)

I did mention it, but I think it's a big compliment my HP looks like it could be CP[emoji6]


----------



## KristaY (Jun 3, 2019)

HUGE congrats to Kiwimoose, earlene Serene & Primrose! You guys rocked it and are well deserved winners!


----------



## Amy78130 (Jun 4, 2019)

earlene said:


> Thank you, *Amy*!  I really love the design you obtained in your yellow and black Tiger Stripes entry.  The colors are fabulous and so bright!  If you don't mind my asking, what colorants did you use?


I don't mind at all! I used titanium dioxide to help the orange pop, neon orange mica and activated charcoal for the black!! I soaped cold for the fire effect, though it was totally by accident, as I was trying to achieve a tigeresque stripe like yours!


----------

